# Sketch of Butterfly on Flower



## ezraszandala (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone! New friendly face here from Australia 🇦🇺 😊 

A sketch of a butterfly. I can see I didn't do the petals right with their strong outline. And was hoping to get more depth but probably didn't really know what I was doing! I'm generally more making music but love drawing too! 
Ezra


----------



## MatKaferlein (3 mo ago)

This is awesome, not sure the flower you referenced. However, they are both beautiful. Not sure I know what to say other than that. 

Great work, much positivity your way.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

They are great. Even having thick outline they have a transluscent quality like an insect wing.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

I think it looks great, wish I could do as well.


----------



## ezraszandala (3 mo ago)

MatKaferlein said:


> This is awesome, not sure the flower you referenced. However, they are both beautiful. Not sure I know what to say other than that.
> 
> Great work, much positivity your way.


Oh thanks that's very kind of you!


----------



## ezraszandala (3 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> They are great. Even having thick outline they have a transluscent quality like an insect wing.


Oh thanks! I think I remember what happened I was going over the outlines with darker pencil and then I ran out of time to blend it off, or maybe something like that. I find it really strange how you can get engrossed and spend like 2, 3, or 4 hours doing something but then it just STOPS! Might not even be that something comes up, not saying I have spare 4hrs all the time! But then I have to put the picture away and I never take it out again to keep going. Its almost as though I think that pictures have to be completed in one sitting and that's the end of it, I'm sure I'm probably very wrong!


----------



## ezraszandala (3 mo ago)

prburkhardt said:


> I think it looks great, wish I could do as well.


That's not true I'm sure! Really honestly I think I was just lucky with this one, like the proportions came out better than normal, faces are always so hard for me to get the proportions right, its like, oh beautiful eyes, lovely nose, and the AHHHHHHH! is that a mouth? Hahaha....


----------



## ezraszandala (3 mo ago)

SandraWilliams said:


> Excellent work!! This is fantastic.


Oh that's so nice of you


----------

